

Codenode:  write Python and Sage in your web browser - j_baker
http://codenode.org/

======
paulgb
Looks cool, but for those unfamiliar with Sage, it has a similar notebook
feature built-in. Codenode looks promising, but Sage's notebook is currently
more mature. You can try the Sage notebook out at <http://sagenb.org> (needs
registration but it's a quick process). (use shift+enter to evaluate what's in
the current box)

~~~
clemesha
Hi, I'm one of the main developers of Codenode, and I wanted to agree that the
Sage notebook is a bit more mature at this time.

In fact, I was one of the original creators of the Sage notebook (along with
William Stein, Tom Boothby, and others).

We started Codenode with the hope of creating an even more generalized and
robust online code notebook.

~~~
paulgb
Nice. I think there's definitely room for a notebook like this outside of just
Sage. The real time collaboration you mentioned sounds like a killer feature,
too.

------
andrewcooke
this looks pretty damn cool - thanks for posting it. i've been meaning to
switch to python for numerical work, this is finally going to push me over.

------
Estragon
Not seeing the benefit over emacs python mode, myself.

~~~
clemesha
Codenode is like "Google Docs" for programming.

The benefits are more the ability to "code anywhere", to not have to install
anything (think Windows here), to have the backend server contain lots of pre-
installed packages, and to do real-time code writing collaboration with
others.

The real-time collaboration is a work in progress. For more information, see
here: <http://github.com/clemesha/hotdot>

~~~
Estragon
Thanks, that does seem highly useful.

------
Raphael
I don't understand the black bars. Do they indicate a running script?

~~~
clemesha
They indicate a region where a new "Cell" can be inserted.

